# How much of a difference will a Shark Injector



## BrianRocha (Jan 16, 2002)

Make in a 323i? I am thinking of getting it, but I wanted a few opinions first. is it worth it? Will a 323i with the shark injector, intake and exhaust (cat-back) keep up with or take a 328i? Thanks


----------

